# avet SX MC or Daiwa Sealine 20?



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok so I want a new reel for christmas and i dont know which one i should ask for. the 2 options are a avet sx mc or a daiwa slosh 20 with a knobby mag conversion. I know theres really no way to tell which one casts farther without trying them but how do you guys like the avet for the surf?


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

avet. SX or MXL


----------



## brianbutler10 (Dec 20, 2007)

i just recently bought an MXL to go with Tommy's 6-10 and even know i havent unleashed the true power of the rod yet, the reel is awesome. A buddy of mine thinks its even lighter than his 525 which is graphite.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

i have a avet MXL and a 525 ...the 525 is lighter for sure BUT the quality is night and day the quality on the 525 could be better not sure if they have improved the 525/squall


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a no brainer it's an Avet for me. But if your really good to santa get a 7ht mag!! When you pick up an Avet you can tell the quality right away. One posted they were like little tanks thats a good comparison. Sorry to butt in couldn't help itopcorn:


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey im up for other options too so dont feel bad about posting about other reels


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

The 7ht is by far the best surf casting reel for distance. It is very close in size to my avet mxl mc but the avet holds more line. Both great quality.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok im interested in the 7ht where can I get one and how much


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

well red drum tackle has them for $320. or you can hunt one down in the UK for about $270 us + 20 Shipping. keep track of the uk to us dollar you will find better deals that way


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

A number of the shops in the Outerbanks have them ranging from $279-$299. With todays conversion rate they can be had from the UK for about $260 US shipped.

Red Drum
TW's 
Frank&Frans- had them in Oct.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

im intrested having owned the reels mentioned how the 7ht is by "far" a better reel for surf fishing


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

Well the 7ht is knobby magged STOCK and very fast, No lack of quality, Smooth casting. I can cast on the field or the surf with this reel. Holds 300+ yds of 17tri, Its not for huge sharks but it will pull in most fish. Maybe not for everyone but unless you have cast one of these you will never know. The downside is finding one and the cost.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

agian.... by "far" how is this reel any better then any other high end reel....
many reels hold that and more tri line.....most are plenty fast....and most can cast right along with it......there has to be a better reason why its by "far" a better reel...
or its just another opinion


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> there has to be a better reason why its by "far" a better reel...
> or its just another opinion



He didn't say it was by far a better reel for surf fishing. He said it was by far better for surf fishing distance....

But it's still obviously still just his opinion....................

The fact that it doesn't have a clicker, would eliminate it from many people's list of top surf reels.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

notso said:


> The fact that it doesn't have a clicker, would eliminate it from many people's list of top surf reels.


You should be holding a Drum reel on the beach anyway. Many good bites you won't see or hear........


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

my opinion...ask anyone else who owns one im sure they would say it is in the top 2 or 3 for sure i have compared it to STOCK sealines, 525s, abu. 6500, avet mxl mc for surf fishing for distance and overall i like the 7ht mag the best. NOT SAYING THE OTHERS ARE BAD. THEY ARE ALL GREAT! I have not tried too many others If you know of one better I would like to know so I can try it out in the field and in the surf. I never had a problem for this reel not having a clicker I would guess for most fish you dont really need it unless your not near your rods but it would be nice to have it.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

how much farther would u say you cast the 7ht then all these reels


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I found some at TW's tackle for $280 does anybody know if they have them in stock?


----------



## IRL Stephen (Nov 13, 2010)

Id go with the 7ht before any other reel best casting/fishing reel out there at the moment so good i own 4.

Or if your really good for Santa the new 7ht mag ST.......$$$


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

6 large and no mp3 player lol


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

i would say it depends on conditions and i would say most of it is on the caster then the reel 2nd. I would also have to add some tools are better than others. I dont want to get anyone upset but it just depends on what you want in a reel and how much you want to spend. quality usually means more $$ I love the new 7HT MAG ST!!! Very very pricey I think they are going for about $375-$400 US. I want to wait a bit before i consider it usually price will go down after a year or so.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

where are they selling the mag st for 375 to 400 ? if i may ask


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Those arent out yet i dont think (at least not in the US) but if I do end up getting a 7ht mag it will probably be the blue one because I also have to save up money for a custom rod to go with it.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

spottydogtackle has them both i think it is out but not 100%


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

keens has 4 of them at 350 lbs


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

they say avail in mid dec 349 UK i thats about $475!!! CRAZY


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw a few ST's on ebay and one was $556 US dollars


----------



## IRL Stephen (Nov 13, 2010)

Cheapest iv seen the ST is in the uk http://nimpopo.com/acatalog/Daiwa_Millionaire_7HT_Mag_Super_Tuned.html

7hts are very user friendly (less birdies) and the mags are 2nd to none


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

thats about $415 i guess still high but your right its the cheapest


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

thats still a little high for me i dont want to spend more than 300 because my rod is going to be 430 and i still need to get money for that


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

319.00 GBP = 510.477 USD plus shipping


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> 319.00 GBP = 510.477 USD plus shipping


Did you take out the VAT? Thats 15%-17%


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

276 gbp shipped


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

I've heard some talk that while the 7ht may be great for casting, it may not be so great for fishing. Apaprantly due to some unspecified design flaw, within a few weeks of heavy use the thing breaks down, and not due to lack of maintenance. Has anyone else heard of this? I have no dog in this race, I'm not trying to badmouth the reel. I just want to know the full story before I spend my $$.


----------

